# Ultra/Premium/Premium+ axle to crown measurement?



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Does anybody know the axle to crown measurement for the Ultra/Premium/Premium+ fork? Starnut? I know the rake is 45mm.

Thanks,


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

the number 369 jumps to mind. It sounds correct anyway? I'll have a look at the store and let you know. I happen to have all of them hanging out.

Starnut


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

362mm centre to top of crown


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

cryoplasm said:


> 362mm centre to top of crown


Yup, that's what C'dale said too. Thanks guys.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

What is the importance of the axle to crown measurement???


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

t-moore said:


> What is the importance of the axle to crown measurement???


Importance is if you want to swap out the fork for another (i.e. Reynolds) then you need to make sure both the rake and 'a2c' measurements are the same. The ensures the bike will handle the way it was intended. Going to an aftermarket fork w/a longer a2c measurement will raise the front end of the bike, as an aftermarket fork w/a shorter a2c measurement will drop the front end. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the input. I have a CAAD 8 with the Slice fork with aluminum steerer tube. I was thinking of upgrading to an all carbon fork.

The obvious question, is who make the compatible forks. I was thinking about either an Edge or Easton product...Tim


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

I have the '09 CAAD9 in white and want to replace the fork also. It'll be the last upgrade I make to it, and have been looking at Edge, Ritchey, and Look's HSC5 but don't want to compromise the handling. Starnut, you wouldn't happen to know if any of these would work would you?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

They should all work. You may have to get a different lower bearing for the HSC5 to work but you should be all good. I just did a team order for CAAD 9s and ordered all of the guys the WCS fork.

Starnut


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Starnut, thanks for the feedback. Given the price of the HSC and that I'd have to get a different lower bearing, I think I'll stay with the Edge or Ritchey. Both are the same price, and probably have a negligible weight difference.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Bringing up an old post.

I'm going to a 3T Funda fork...does anyone know the A2C length of the 3T?

I hope it doesn't change the handling too much.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Avantdale,

Stay with OEM fork if you can here is one on Ebay for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Full...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item19b8db338f


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Ohhh man...the 3T is on its way.

I'm keeping my eye on Ebay. I guess if the 3T doesn't work out...I can always sell it.


----------

